#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Roteador travando conexão PPPoe com ONU fiberhome em Bridge

## cometa

Estou tendo problemas com várias marcas de roteadores conectados em ONU fiberhome Bridge.
Eles do nada trava a conexão PPPoE e só volta desligando o modem e ligando novamente.
Tem uma Vlan de serviço criada na olt fiberhome e e adiciono a vlan na ONU, coloco o roteador para discar pppoe e tudo funciona perfeitamente. O problema é depois de um tempo travar a conexão no roteador e só voltar após desligar o roteador e ligar novamente.

----------


## avatar52

O problema então tem sido com o roteador, certo? Já testou uma troca?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## ffernandes

E o servidor PPPoE, não tem nada nele que possa está ocasionando isso?
Todos caem com o mesmo tempo de uptime?

----------


## cometa

Acontece em modelos de roteador diferentes, o servidor PPPoE é a mesma configuração da Vlan que fornece para os clientes de rádio e o mesmo funciona sem problemas.
E não acontece a queda simultânea, é cada um com tempos de reconexão diferentes.

----------


## valdineiq

Faz um teste. Sobe uma VLAN na ONU ao invés de trabalhar em bridge e vê se para o problema. Há tive caso de roteador travar por problema de broadcast e estouro de retorno de dado.

----------


## cometa

> Faz um teste. Sobe uma VLAN na ONU ao invés de trabalhar em bridge e vê se para o problema. Há tive caso de roteador travar por problema de broadcast e estouro de retorno de dado.


Mas essa ONU é apenas Bridge, e a mesma recebe a configuração da vlan nela.

----------


## alisonmallmann

Uma dica, coloque uma vlan para fibra e uma vlan para radio tanto para que a radio não venha atrapalhar na fibra, outra coisa, seus servidores PPPOE autenticam em MK? se sim verifica se o roteador do cliente quando se conecta no MK inicia como Encoding.

----------


## cometa

Autenticado no MK e a Vlan para uplink da OLT é somente para ela.
E não inicia como Encoding.

----------


## fernandocb

Também já relatei na minha rede alguns problemas de travamento de roteador que fazem o pppoe, estou desconfiado que possa ser o modelo do roteador, eu utilizo TP-LINK TL-WR840N.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Estou tendo problemas com várias marcas de roteadores conectados em ONU fiberhome Bridge.
> Eles do nada trava a conexão PPPoE e só volta desligando o modem e ligando novamente.
> Tem uma Vlan de serviço criada na olt fiberhome e e adiciono a vlan na ONU, coloco o roteador para discar pppoe e tudo funciona perfeitamente. O problema é depois de um tempo travar a conexão no roteador e só voltar após desligar o roteador e ligar novamente.


Boa tarde cometa,

Gostaríamos de estar acompanhando esse caso, teria como nos enviar dois telefones para contato para que possamos estar entrando em contato com o senhor para analisar melhor esse cenário. 

Ficamos no aguardo!!

----------


## LEQUINHA

> Estou tendo problemas com várias marcas de roteadores conectados em ONU fiberhome Bridge.
> Eles do nada trava a conexão PPPoE e só volta desligando o modem e ligando novamente.
> Tem uma Vlan de serviço criada na olt fiberhome e e adiciono a vlan na ONU, coloco o roteador para discar pppoe e tudo funciona perfeitamente. O problema é depois de um tempo travar a conexão no roteador e só voltar após desligar o roteador e ligar novamente.


Cometa vc conseguiu solução para esse problema?

----------


## edilsonkasmi

Boa tarde

Alguem conseguiu resolver ?

Pelo que soube é problema dos roteadores da tp-link, parece que quando cai, ele nao autentica novamente ate desligar e ligar, se por acaso vc reinicar uma pon, varias onu nao autenticam, uso mesmo cenario que vc, onu em bridge e pppoe no roteador.

Alguem ja testou outras marcas para ver se acontece o mesmo problema? vou testar com intelbras

----------


## Bruno

> Boa tarde
> 
> Alguem conseguiu resolver ?
> 
> Pelo que soube é problema dos roteadores da tp-link, parece que quando cai, ele nao autentica novamente ate desligar e ligar, se por acaso vc reinicar uma pon, varias onu nao autenticam, uso mesmo cenario que vc, onu em bridge e pppoe no roteador.
> 
> Alguem ja testou outras marcas para ver se acontece o mesmo problema? vou testar com intelbras


TP-link modelo archer c20 faz exatamente isto kkk

----------


## mrrinternet

> TP-link modelo archer c20 faz exatamente isto kkk


https://anlix.io/
Uso o sistema acima nos roteadores tplink e nunca mais fui refazer configuração e nao acontece este problema acima citado.

----------


## MadysonLVN

Estou com o mesmo problema com o roteador modelo TL-WR849N, alguém conseguiu solucionar esse problema?

----------


## dallitonfox

> Estou com o mesmo problema com o roteador modelo TL-WR849N, alguém conseguiu solucionar esse problema?



*Tl-wr820n estou com o mesmo problema com esse modelo de roteador*

----------

